# Getting in the door to the golf industry



## josh_pyles (Apr 12, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has ever had experience with the Golf Academy of America and if its a helpful school or just a waste of time/money?


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't think its a waste of time, but its not necessary in order to get an assistants job. 

I was a golf pro for 10 years and at the club I worked at we would get a dozen unsolicited resumes every year from Golf Academy students. We figured this was just a class assignment for students to send out tons of resumes to every golf course in the country. 

I think it would be better to go to a 4 year school and get a degree. Many schools offer golf management. It would be better when you start applying for head pro jobs.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree with Brian. There's no substitute for a 4 year degree. After that, you could always think of 16 months at a place like Keiser University's College of Golf or the Golf Academy of America as your Masters... of sorts.

I think the benefit of going to one of those schools is partly the economy of time. In their condensed program, you are going to learn a lot more in a faster time than you could just being around the shop as an Assistant Pro. With those skills to offer upon graduation, I would think a Head Pro would consider a graduate as an asset.

I've also heard those schools have placement services, probably a stronger way to get in the business than blindly prospecting by yourself.


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a graduate of the Golf Academy of America. I can tell you the experience is amazing, the teachers were wonderful, and I wouldn't trade my 16 months there for anything. I went from a 14.4 handicap to a 15.2 after one semester, then graduated with a 5.8 handicap. I attended the Florida campus, which, in my opinion had the best teachers (I compared the other campuses before choosing and talked to a few transfer students from both San Diego and Myrtle Beach) and the best opportunity for PGA tournament volunteering.

As far as it helping you break into the golf industry, the connections you will make are priceless, but you still have to do your part. If you expect them to find you a job and you just graduate and start, then you are crazy. They can help you, but they won't just place you in a position.

Benjamin Ehinger


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ben - A question for you... When you graduate, do you have any official status with the PGA? In other words, how far are you from becoming a Class A professional?

For that matter, you don't actually lose your amateur status just by going to the school, do you?


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

DennisM said:


> Ben - A question for you... When you graduate, do you have any official status with the PGA? In other words, how far are you from becoming a Class A professional?
> 
> For that matter, you don't actually lose your amateur status just by going to the school, do you?


No official status with the PGA except possibly passing your PAT.....the goal of the school is to get you to pass your PAT and get you into the industry......once in the PGA program, if you were a good student there, you can get through the class work and book work in about half the time.

I know when I graduated they were still talking to the PGA about getting some type of status and they used to graduate students that got credit towards their PGA membership with the degree. I don't know if they ever made progress with that however.

You don't lose your amateur status by going to the school. You do play weekly tournaments, but the prizes are all gift cards and they make sure you don't lose your status.



kathybhylton said:


> Indeed. I agree with you Brian. You can still play and be better in golf while getting a degree. But if you got a chance to get into this, well it is all up to you to try it.


At least at my campus there was no type of project that had us send out a ton of resumes, but they do teach you that some of the best opportunities are not advertised.

Yes there is a certain advantage to a 4 year degree, but if you go to the right campus you will make connections that can last a lifetime. 

Benjamin


----------

